# 2. Festplatte anschließen, auf der noch Windows 7 drauf ist



## Magic777 (19. August 2012)

*2. Festplatte anschließen, auf der noch Windows 7 drauf ist*

Hallo zusammen,

kann ich problemlos eine 2. Festplatte anschließen, auf der noch Windows 7 drauf ist, um diese dann über die Datenträgerverwaltung zu formatieren?

Oder oder gibt es da dann irgendwelche Probleme beim Booten?


Hintergrund der Frage:

Ich will mir eventuell eine SSD kaufen. Würde dann meine aktuelle HDD (auf der zur Zeit mein Betriebssystem ist) erst mal abstecken und stattdessen die SSD anschließen. Dann auf dieser Win7 installieren.

Wenn das dann alles mit der SSD geklappt hat, dann würde ich meine HDD als 2. Platte anschließen und diese dann formatieren.

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Gruß
Magic777


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. August 2012)

Magic777 schrieb:


> kann ich problemlos eine 2. Festplatte anschließen, auf der noch Windows 7 drauf ist, um diese dann über die Datenträgerverwaltung zu formatieren?


Jup, das geht. Du musst halt nur darauf achten, dass die Bootreihenfolge im BIOS/UEFI richtig eingestellt ist, sodass der Rechner zuerst von der SSD bootet.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2012)

Oder das Setup starten ohne die SSD, dann bei dem Menüpunkt, bei dem Du entscheiden sollst, wo win7 installiert werden soll, das alte c: auswählen, aber nicht bestätigen, sondern einfach formatieren oder "sogar" einfach nur die Partitionen löschen (sofern Du da keine Daten draufhast, die Du noch brauchst) und danach dann das Setup abbrechen, PC runterfahren, HDD abstecken, SSD anstecken, PC einschalten und Win7-Setup neu starten mit INstallation auf die SSD.


----------



## Magic777 (19. August 2012)

Danke für Eure Antworten.

Falls ich mir eine SSD kaufe, werde ich wohl die erste Option vorziehen. Denn sollte bei der Installation auf die SSD irgendwas nichts funktionieren, dann könnte ich solange einfach weiter die HDD verwenden (bis ich eine Lösung für das Problem gefunden habe).


----------

